
Inference and Regeneration of Programs that Store and Retrieve Data [pdf] - lainon
http://people.csail.mit.edu/jiasi/pdf/MIT-CSAIL-TR-2017-006.pdf
======
dwenzek
I like a lot the general idea: use the machine to explore the design space.

Here the authors start with a seed program, which exchanges data with a target
server; and let the machine explore the core functionality of this server with
systematically generated inputs and observed outputs.

The tool finally regenerates new code that wraps the skeleton code with
boilerplate code and systematic error checking, leading to a new
implementation which is more robust and secure.

